# Stuffed Leg of Lamb..



## sam3 (Oct 13, 2014)

This is a big fav in my house. 
	

		
			
		

		
	









6.5lb butterflied Leg of Lamb.
Rubbed down with Grapeseed Oil, garlic and Thyme. Cut some pockets in the meat and stuffed Basil and Goat Cheese in them.


Rolled, tied and into the PBC.



This went for @3hrs, pulled it at 145IT.

Tent foiled for 45 minutes and sliced.

Yum..


Meat and taters. That's it.
Thanks for looking


----------



## brooksy (Oct 13, 2014)

That is a good looking plate of food!  Nice smoke.


----------



## mbogo (Oct 13, 2014)

That looks absolutely heavenly- I'm the only one in the house that likes lamb, let me know when you have a vacancy at your place!  The basil and cheese must have hit it out of the park!   Nice job Sir!


----------



## hickorybutt (Oct 13, 2014)

Dang bro.  Looks incredible.  And I love the beer in the background...


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 23, 2014)

How very beautiful! Happy Thursday to you! Cheers! - Leah


----------

